# Own Argo, The Town, Goodfellas and I Am Legend on Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack on December 6!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

​


> WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT ANNOUNCES NEW ULTRA HD BLU-RAY™ TITLES TO BE RELEASED DECEMBER 6
> 
> *ARGO, THE TOWN, GOODFELLAS AND I AM LEGEND*
> 
> ...


----------

